

Ask HN: Widget for online stores to increase trust? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I have some idea for service which I have described here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk&#x2F;threads&#x2F;widget-for-online-stores-to-increase-trust-and-credibility.318767&#x2F;<p>What do you think about it?<p>Regards,
Wiktor
======
shawnk
[http://www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk/threads/widget-for-
online-...](http://www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk/threads/widget-for-online-
stores-to-increase-trust-and-credibility.318767/)

~~~
wsieroci
What do you mean?

